# Best product for cleaning ACL bottles ?



## TxBottleDigger (Sep 25, 2021)

What is the best thing/way to clean ACL bottles?
I hear that BFK isn’t supposed to be used on painted surfaces. I assume pure oxalic acid diluted with water would work. Just wanting to know other people’s input


----------

